# Traffic between Carlsbad & San Diego



## Sthack (Jun 4, 2006)

We'll be going next weekend to Carlsbad......places we'll be visiting are the SD Zoo, Wild Animal Park & Sea World.  We would like to be at these places first thing in the morning, but what time of day is the traffic conjusted the most?  Someone told us that it would be best if we traveled to these places like 4 or 5 in the morning to avoid the traffic.  Are there any trains or shuttles that run from Carlsbad to these places?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RichM (Jun 4, 2006)

The traffic can be bad during rush hour - lets up about 10-10:30 AM from my experience.  I've never tried that early to see when it starts.  Even during the rush it shouldn't take more than 60-90 mins.

For trains, go to www.sdcommute.com - there's the Coaster (which goes through Carlsbad) and the Trolley, which we like to ride on, that has various lines that wind around everywhere from Santee down to the Mexico border and through downtown, Old Town, etc.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Harry (Jun 4, 2006)

Traffic can be terrible in that area, especially on late Friday afternoon.  We drove to the locations you mentioned every other day and had little problem leaving around 8:30 or so.  Yes, there is also a great ltrain that leave Carlsbad Station to San Diago called the Coaster.  From there you can use the San Diago bus system to the locations you desire.  I have done both and prefer to have my own vehicle.  However, last year we met friends from San Diago, and they used the train for everything (even a side trip to LA).


----------



## BarCol (Jun 4, 2006)

oops a bunch of similar posts....We were there in May and took their commuter train (and weekend service) into San Diego from Oceanside through Carlsbad - called The Coaster http://www.sdcommute.com/Rider_Information/coaster/index.asp  We got off at the San Diego Station - right downtown, then took the Hop on hop off bus around to the sites - but I'm sure there are San Diego transit trips to the zoo as well.

That would be my choice instead of driving based on the traffic, the cost of gas and parking..the Coaster was fast clean and inexpensive


----------



## Fisch (Jun 5, 2006)

You will have minimal traffic going to the *Wild Animal Park*.  Take the 78 East from Carlsbad/Oceanside, stay in the fast lane and by pass the traffic merging on the 15 South.

It should take about an hour to get to both the *Zoo and Sea World*. 

There are no parking fees for the Zoo.  The Coaster to Bus itransfer is no faster than driving your own car.

All three parks open at 9am.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm.  When we were there in March, I was thinking the park hours were 10.  In any case, we left about 8:45 and had minimal traffic going into San Diego. Sea World is a snap (Sea World Drive, duh) but the trip to the Zoo was a little more challenging for us. Actually, when we went to the WAP we went into Escondido and that was not the best or fastest way.  In any case, travel back from any of those places after 5 or 6 was slow. Coming back from SD I think it usually bunched up around Del Mar.  Remember, once you are in the car pool lane, you are IN the car pool lane-but even that stops eventually. In either case, it won't add too much more time to your travel, maybe 30-45 minutes.  By the way, we bought memberships at the Zoo which let us in to the WAP. You might check that out. Have fun in the sun. P.S. My OM says you will get wet on the river ride and it's COLD.


----------



## RichM (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, coming back it all backs up around Del Mar - mostly where the carpool lane ends and near the fairgrounds when the county fair or horse races are in session.  I think we might get lucky this year and we booked our annual Oceanside week trip in  that 2 week window AFTER the fair and BEFORE the horse races.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Fisch (Jun 5, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> Hmm.  When we were there in March, I was thinking the park hours were 10.  In any case, we left about 8:45 and had minimal traffic going into San Diego. Sea World is a snap (Sea World Drive, duh) but the trip to the Zoo was a little more challenging for us. Actually, when we went to the WAP we went into Escondido and that was not the best or fastest way.  In any case, travel back from any of those places after 5 or 6 was slow. Coming back from SD I think it usually bunched up around Del Mar.  Remember, once you are in the car pool lane, you are IN the car pool lane-but even that stops eventually. In either case, it won't add too much more time to your travel, maybe 30-45 minutes.  By the way, we bought memberships at the Zoo which let us in to the WAP. You might check that out. Have fun in the sun. P.S. My OM says you will get wet on the river ride and it's COLD.



The hours were extended Memorial Weekend.

As for the best way the WAP, going through Escondido(Staying on 78) is BY FAR the best way.  Assuming of course we are talking the morning commute times.
 Note to OP, Private message me of you want to "locals" route.

Al


----------

